# [BIETE] Zotac GeForce GTX280 AMP! Edition



## cypeak (23. Mai 2010)

wie im titel steht biete ich eine 

Zotac GeForce GTX280 AMP! Edition. 
 BILD (bei tweaktown.com)  


die karte ist voll funktionsfähig - es wurde kein schabernack getrieben 
worauf ich sehr großen wert lege. 
sie besitzt 1024MB speicher, hat zwei DVI ausgänge sowie einen tvout. die kabelpeitsche für tvout, treibercd sowie handbuch liegen ebenfalls bei. 
desweiteren ist die karte HDCP fähig. die amp! edition der gtx280 reihe hat vom hersteller her höhere 
taktraten - in diesem fall 700MHz GPU, 1150MHz speichertakt und 1400Mhz shadertakt. (standard: 600 / 1100 / 1300 MHz) 

falls es weitere fragen gibt beantworte ich diese gerne. (ansonsten findet man weitere details mit google sehr einfach heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  

die karte hat noch etwa 8-8,5 monate garantie. original rechnung liegt vor.
über den preis lasse ich mit mir reden und gebe somit keinen vor - ernsthafte interessenten können sich gerne mit angeboten melden.

die karte kann nach vereinbarung auch gerne in kaiserslautern oder mainz abgeholt werden. ansonsten versand nach abspreche mit dem käufer - wenns luftpost sein soll, dann eben per luftpost! :-p

nachtrag: habe ich gesagt das die karte fast unbenutzt ist? sie lief bestenfalls wenige stunden..als fast neuwertig..


----------

